# Koi fressen nicht so wie bei bekannten



## Tyson2607 (17. Okt. 2017)

Hallo, 
Wir haben uns schon mal gemeldet wegen gelblichen Wasser. 
Mittlerweile hat sich sehr viel geändert. Teichvolumen ist gewachsen von 10000l auf ca 20000l... Der Naturfilter würde entfernt und wir haben ein ibc container umgebaut. 
Somit sollten sich die Fische eigentlich wohl fühlen. 
Wie haben auch nur noch 1 __ goldfisch drin. (Den haben wir ums verrecken nicht rausbekommen) somit sind ca 15 kois nun im teich. 
...unser Nachbar hat ein teich mit ca 55 kois und 90000l wasserinhalt.  Bei ihm kommen die kois an und fressen wie die verrückten und vor allem ganz egal wann. 
Bei uns stehen die kois schwimmen mal so 1-2 Runden und Fressen kaum. Und kommen leider nicht so wie die geier zum Futter Ring. 
Dazu kommt nun... dadurch das sie wenig gefressen haben hat meine Freundin immer toastbrot gegeben. Da das dass falsche Futter für den Winter ist und nicht vernünftig abgebaut wird haben wir nun gesagt irgendwie müssen sie das normale futter auch fressen... nur wie ??? 
Da seit ihr nun gefragt..... 
Fühlen Sie sich nicht wohl ??? 

Bin über jeden Rat dankbar 
Liebe Grüsse!


----------



## f.dittrich57 (17. Okt. 2017)

Wie sind deine Wasserwerte?mal gemessen?welche Temperatur hat das Wasser im vergleich zum Nachbarn?Und Brot zu füttern geht gar nicht aus meiner sicht...sorry[emoji13]


----------



## Teich4You (17. Okt. 2017)

Hallo.

Die Wasserwerte wären das Erste was man zur Analyse heran ziehen sollte. 

Viele Füttern Brot und andere Dinge, weil die Koi das Augenscheinlich gerne nehmen. 
Das kann ja machen wie jeder möchte, aber ich lehne das ab.
In der Natur gründeln die Koi auch nicht nach Melonen und Reiswaffeln.

Ein vollwertiges Futter beinhaltet alle Stoffe die es für einen Koi benötigt.
Daher sollte dies die Hauptnahrungsquelle sein.

Je nach Temperatur sollte man die Menge und Art des Futter ebenso anpassen.
Bei Temperaturen ab 16 Grad kann längst nicht mehr alles verwertet werden, was vorne rein geht.

Bei 55 Koi ist der Fressneid natürlich auch wesentlich größer, was meis automatisch zu so einem gierigen Verhalten führt.
Ich habe nur 5 Koi, die aber trotzdem gierig sind.
Daher würde ich als erstes mal die Wasserwerte prüfen.

Dann würde es helfen wenn man die Filteranlage, Umwälzrate, größe der Koi und Beschaffenheit des Teiches kennt.
Auch in diesen Dingen kann ein Problem schlummern. Muss aber nicht.


----------



## troll20 (17. Okt. 2017)

Und zu den Fragen der beiden Vorredner kommt gleich noch eine. Welches Futter wollt ihr denn verfüttern?
Und dann ist die Frage in welchen Dosen und zu welchen Zeiten??


----------



## Tyson2607 (17. Okt. 2017)

Hallo,
Erstmal vielen Dank für die antworten. 
Uns ist eben bewusst das Brot Mist ist daher melden wir uns hier. 

Wasser Werte: 
No3 mg/l 10 
No2 mg/l 0
Gh >7°d
Kh 6°d 
Ph 7.2
Cl2 mg/l 0

Wassertemp: 
Beim Nachbarn 14°C 
Bei uns 15°C 

Filter :
Ibc fass mit trennwand (2kammern) bevor das Wasser einläuft durch 36watt uvc 
Dann durch 3 Schichten japan matten und dann noch mal durch 3 Schichten japan matten 
Ist der selbe Filter wie beim Nachbarn und funktioniert bei ihm seit 13 Jahren. 

Gefüttert wird al-ko-te Frühjahr Sommer herbst Futter 
Und das meistens morgens und abends. Nur sie fressen so nach dem Motto "fress ich jetzt nicht fress ich nachher" und nicht so wie bei vielen das sie wie die Geier so schön ankommen. 

Ich hoffe ich habe erstmal nichts vergessen. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Tyson2607 (17. Okt. 2017)

Wie gesagt goldfische sind raus mittlerweile


----------



## f.dittrich57 (17. Okt. 2017)

Ist das alles was über das Brett da an Wasser reinläuft?Du solltest schauen das du mindestens 10000L besser 20000L die Stunde Umwältzung hast.Den Einlauf würde ich so gestalten das eine Kreisströmung entsteht,ist besser für den Abtransport des Schmutzes und das Wohlbefindens der Fische[emoji41]


----------



## tosa (17. Okt. 2017)

Wechsel doch mal das Futter....


----------



## f.dittrich57 (17. Okt. 2017)

Futterring weg und falls vorhanden Skimmer aus[emoji16]


----------



## Michael H (17. Okt. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Viele Füttern Brot und andere Dinge, weil die Koi das Augenscheinlich gerne nehmen.
> Das kann ja machen wie jeder möchte, aber ich lehne das ab.
> In der Natur gründeln die Koi auch nicht nach Melonen und Reiswaffeln.



Ob die da sonst No 1 oder ähnliches finden .....


----------



## Tyson2607 (17. Okt. 2017)

Futterring weg ?? 
Die kommen gar nicht hoch zum Futter.. gaaaanz selten mal.. Und dann bleibt das meiste Futter denke ich am Rand liegen .... meine Freundin wollte schon sinkfutter kaufen weil wir eben die Beobachtung gemacht haben bei Brot in kleinen Stücken zusammengerollt eben absinkt und das fressen sie dann ja. 

Und ich bin ja ganz ehrlich im Endeffekt sind wir Anfänger und haben nicht viel Ahnung... 
Was sagt ihr denn zu den Wasserwerten?


----------



## f.dittrich57 (17. Okt. 2017)

N03 ist etwas hoch,sonst ok...
Ist das ein 1000l IBC? Und alles Japanmatten?
Wie groß sind deine 15 Koi eigendlich?


----------



## Tyson2607 (17. Okt. 2017)

Ja. So wie bei meinem Nachbarn es schon 13 Jahre funktioniert. 
Mein Nachbar sagt zum Beispiel mit fressen hatten sie anfangs auch Probleme. Ich meine wir haben ja auch den teich dies Jahr gebaut... 2 mal umgebaut.... &&& natürlich haben die dadurch genug Stress hinter sich. 
Mag es sein das es nach dem Winter... wenn sie alle durch kommen anders aussieht?Das sie alle sagen ok... wir sind hier jetzt alle ne Familie drinne und fressen und der fressneid kommt von alleine  ?


----------



## f.dittrich57 (17. Okt. 2017)

Du kannst auch mal hier schauen:Konishi Koi   da gibt es auf der Seite einen Futterkonfigurator wo du deine Fische und die Wassertemperatur  eingeben kannst,da siehst du dann was die Fische überhaupt fressen könnten,wenn sie den wöllten


----------



## teichinteressent (17. Okt. 2017)

Von einem Futterkonfigurator halte ich garnichts.

Wenn sie nach oben kommen, gibt es AL-KO-TE Profi-Mix 3mm. Seit ca 6 Wochen nur noch Sinkfutter 3mm.
Mit diesen zwei Sorten fahre ich problemlos.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Okt. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Ob die da sonst No 1 oder ähnliches finden .....


Vielleicht kein no1 aber was glaubst du was in den riesen futterautomaten an den mudponds in Japan drin ist?


----------



## tosa (17. Okt. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Vielleicht kein no1 aber was glaubst du was in den riesen futterautomaten an den mudponds in Japan drin ist?



bestimmt Futter für 20 Euro/KG, deswegen sind die bei dem No.1 auch alle so preisgünstig


----------



## Teich4You (17. Okt. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> bestimmt Futter für 20 Euro/KG, deswegen sind die bei dem No.1 auch alle so preisgünstig


Genau.


----------



## Lion (17. Okt. 2017)

Tyson2607 schrieb:


> Ich meine wir haben ja auch den teich dies Jahr gebaut... 2 mal umgebaut.... &&& natürlich haben die dadurch genug Stress hinter sich.
> ?



hallo Tyson,
auch habt Ihr die Goldfische rausgenommen, also für die Tiere eine ganz neue Situation.

Wenn Ihr jetzt zum füttern zum Teich geht, denken die Tiere, es geht wieder los.
Außerdem sind die Wassertemperaturen schon relativ kalt und somit essen die
Koi sowieso nicht mehr sehr viel.

Mein Vorschlag, mal 2 Tage gar kein Futter, dann ab den 3ten Tag mal Abends
ein wenig Futter und falls die Tiere das schnell wegfressen, kannst Du noch ein
wenig dazugeben. Höchstens so viel, wie in 3 bis 5 Minuten gefressen wird.
(sage deiner Frau, kein Futter heisst, nicht füttern)

Wie schon von andere geschrieben, kein Brot, nur gutes Schwimmfutter, kein
Sinkfutter in dieser Situation, den bei Sinkfutter hast Du hier gar keine Kontrolle,
ob und wieviel die Tiere fressen.

Viel Spaß an Deinem Teich wünscht
Léon


----------



## Tyson2607 (17. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Leon vielen Dank ! 
Genau das habe ich getan. Und die 2 Tage waren rum und heute Abend vorhin schon was rein gemacht weil ich gedacht habe ok... jetzt müssen sie aber Hunger haben... 
Fehlanzeige... ich denke wie füttern jetzt jeden 2. Abend mal und schauen mal... Und hoffen das sie den Winter gut überstehen. 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## toschbaer (17. Okt. 2017)

Hallo Tyson,
behalte erst mal Dein Futter (das Futter ist ok), denn Futterumstellung macht zusätzlich Stress für den Fisch.
Meist liegt es am Sauerstoff und wenn nicht genügend Wasser gewechselt wurde.
Tipp von  mir: 30% Wasserwechsel und Belüfter ins Wasser hängen.
LG
Friedhelm


----------



## teichinteressent (17. Okt. 2017)

> ... kein Sinkfutter in dieser Situation, den bei Sinkfutter hast Du hier gar keine Kontrolle, ob und wieviel die Tiere fressen.


Veto!

Ich werfe das Futter rein und sehe es am Boden liegen. Ich sehe die Fische fressen. Wenn alle, mache ich den Teller nochmal voll.

Also nicht einfach sagen, kein Sinkfutter. 

Jetzt das Füttern einstellen ist mir viel zu früh. Im ungünstigen Fall gäbe es dann erst wieder in sechs Monaten zu beißen.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (17. Okt. 2017)

Das scheint völlig normal zu sein, bei mir sind Sie nach der __ Goldfisch Umsetzung auch alle eher scheu.
Ich konnte beobachten das wenn ich Futter rein werfe und ca 2-3m vom Teich warte kommen Sie nach ein paar Minuten zum Fressen.
Aber Sie sind sehr scheu und tauchen schnell wieder ab.

Im Juli habe ich ca 400 Fische aus dem Teich genommen, für die restlichen war das viel Stress und nun sind sie misstrauisch
Das ist aber ein ganz normales verhalten der Fische.

Im nächsten Jahr wenn die Temperaturen das Füttern wieder erlauben dann kommen Sie wieder an.
Bei Sera gibt es solche Sticks für Fische, nach einiger Zeit fressen Sie dann aus der Hand.

Mit Geduld wird das schon.

Viel Spaß mit eurem Teich

LG
Sven


----------



## Tyson2607 (18. Okt. 2017)

Also heisst es mal wieder viel warten. Den Winter kommen lassen... Und danach eben weiter schauen. Ja die Temperaturen sind ja eben schon sehr niedrig das die Fische sagen es reicht. 
Vielen Dank erstmal für eure  antworten.


----------



## Teich4You (18. Okt. 2017)

Letztendlich ist jeder Teich irgendwo anders. Daher ist es unter anderem schwer aus der Ferne zu sagen was ist, oder was nicht.
Bei mir wird ohne Ende gefressen und von anderen Teichen höre und lese ich das auch.
Die Fische merken das der Winter kommt und müssen Reserven aufbauen.

Ich würde trotzdem Sinkfutter testen.
Eben nur sehr wenig, aber man sieht doch gleich ob sie es nehmen.
Wenn die Fische dran gehen und sich daran gewöhnen, kann man ja etwas mehr geben.


----------



## der_odo (18. Okt. 2017)

Moin,
auf den Fotos sieht man die Koi im außerhalb des Wassers. Springen die oft? Schubbern sich die Tiere mehrmals hintereinander?
Wenn ja, können __ Parasiten im Spiel sein...


----------

